# Running jet in driveway



## jaskbunc (Mar 28, 2012)

Just picked up an 04 g3 1652 with an 04 Yamaha 60/40. I have been reading through all of the maintenance articles online and came across one on snyder boats website on winterizing. They show hooking up a garden hose to the bolt hole by the grease zerk on the jet pump and running the engine this way out of the water. Is this feasible and wear do I get the attachment to thread into the hole?


----------



## River Rider (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought the part from mercury. It is a threaded connection that attaches to the bolt hole above the lube tube. It is supposed to fit all new jet pumps but it varies between year model and brand model. Plus it isn't good to run it for long periods of time with it since there isn't any back pressure and a jet doesn't have a drive neutral. Any questions where to find the part let me know and I will find the website where I got the info for mine.


----------



## RPjet (Mar 28, 2012)

Off The Water Maintenance/Repairs : To flush the motor, there is a 3/8" stainless bolt head on the LH side just below the juncture of the motor's midsection & where it bolts to the jet lower unit. This is a flushing fitting hole. Mercury sells a flushing adapter that uses a 3/8" National Course bolt thread on one end & a female garden hose end on the other. Mercury's Quick-Silver part number is #24789A 1 & the actual name is Flushing Device. Also OMC Johnson/Evinrude uses the same adapter to back-flush their 9.9/15hp 2 stroke outboard motors (and maybe more models) made from 1993 to 2007. These adapters fit about all of the Japanese outboards that use a back-flush system.

You can remove the 3/8" plug bolt, screw the garden hose into the adapter & then into the motor, then turn on the water. It does not need to be full force of the standard house water pressure, but about 1/2 force. Start the motor up & let it run for long enough to get the motor warm enough to open the thermostat allowing water to flush thru the power-head. Shut off the motor, then the water & replace the plug bolt.

Mercury Outboard Flush Device #24789A 1


----------



## jaskbunc (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I saw the information for the mercury and johnson outboards but not for yamaha. I found this https://www.simyamaha.com/Jet_Drive_Flush_p/abb-flush-jd-00.htm and I am guessing it is the part I need. The plug I am seeing on my jet drive is between the tube for the greasing of bearing in jet drive. Any Yamaha owners out there using this part for this application?


----------



## red450r (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine has a hose that has a water hose end on it right below the cowl cover, i was told by dealership that it was fine to let the motor run at an idle using the water hose


----------

